# Great Smokies Diagnostic Lab



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Can anyone recommend this lab for testing? I'm interested in getting the parasite stool test and the Comphrehensive Digestion test. I'd like to know if there is an objective and reliable way to check if your gut flora is normal.


----------

